

First Google result for tupac has spam title - malcolmwhy
https://www.google.com/#q=tupac
What causes this issue?
======
v2interactive
Obviously and SQL injection for SEO purposes.

~~~
v2interactive
To confirm, review the cached page:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A//www.2pac.com/&ref=stb)

